# JollyBean



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

First a heads up to JollyBean themselves: You advertise 10% off and free delivery with a code on one of the website banners but the code returns a "coupon is no longer available" error.

And also just to ask other forum goes if they have tried these guys? Only 4 coffees on roast so they are fairly small it seems.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Yep. Brilliant service & cracking coffee. They even sent me a sample bag to tide me over before my beans arrived. Highly red commended. Not sure why your code didn't work. Had these & they were superb:

http://jollybeanroastery.co.uk/beanery-1/kenya-iyego-aa


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Paging @JollyBeanRoastery to give them a chance to reply to OP...


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery (Dec 1, 2015)

Dylan said:


> First a heads up to JollyBean themselves: You advertise 10% off and free delivery with a code on one of the website banners but the code returns a "coupon is no longer available" error.
> 
> And also just to ask other forum goes if they have tried these guys? Only 4 coffees on roast so they are fairly small it seems.


Ah crikey! Thanks for the heads up! It's just expired on our commerce platform, thought it was set to never expire! Will be working now. Cheers, Joel.


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm on my second order from Jolly Bean. Really enjoyed what I've tried so far.

Great service, too. Worth following on FB etc for discount codes.


----------

